# First Ice?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Screw the first snow! when do you guys think will be first fishable ice? 
I say 
11-26-05


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Maybe up there, the earliest I was able to fish was about 8 yrs ago, 12/31. New years eve day. Ice was black and 2 inches thick, still treaded lightly, big fish of the day was a 4.5 lb largemouth taken on a tip up with a shiner on the hook. It was a great day.
My guess, for central ohio, 1/15/06, 3 inches or better.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Last year i was on small ponds December 21st with 3-4in. Hoping for the same this year. Lakes probaly mid Jan.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

last year 12-29 I was on buckeye Lake catching crappies and eyes
ice this year 4" by 1-1-06 
or sooner I hope
geowol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ill say Dec. 25, Christmas Day.

Ill try Dink City at Nimisila.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

12/18 and I'll be at Mogadore, off Congress Lake Rd....


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll say 12/28


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

For at least 3" of fishable ice? I'll say 1/08/06 at the earliest!  I wish it was some of the earlier dates I've seen.That would mean about 8-10 weeks of ice fishing season, almost unheard of down my way.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

mosquito ice 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

drove around the lake today and saw 5 shantys off the cemetary and 5 0r6 off of 305 ramp getting all my stuff ready now. going tomorrrrow was wandering if anyone been out there yet could tell me how thick the ice was and how they did thanks for the info


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm feeling ......................................12-29


Gene


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Ponds------hopefully by 12-26, lakes mybe safe ice by 1-8-06. This past Spring it started to ice over at Piedmont but thawed at the end of the first week in January. We were able to launch a boat on January 9 as did other anglers at various local lakes. The bays remained frozen over but the main lakes were open. The Largemouth bite at Wolf Run was in full swing that day, but we opted for Piedmont. We caught 40 'Eyes and had a ball. Within another week we were out on shaky ice. I say "shaky" because although the ice was about 5" around the banks and in the bays, the open water was so close you could touch swimming Geese with your rod tip, lol.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Small ponds 12/24. Erie 2nd week of January.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i usually get ice around feb.. so ill say jan. 28th


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Last year thanks to the huge snow storm, I was ice fishing near cincinnati on xmas eve. That was my xmas present for the year. The snow melted on top of a thin layer of ice and turned to ice itself leaving 8+ inches of cloudy ice that was plenty strong enough. Hoping to have a hard decison during muzzleloader season, whether to hunt or ice fish, so anytime Dec. 27-30. would work for me!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I fished Presque Dec. 27th last year.The next week was the big warm up with all the rain.Had to wait till Feb to find good ice.It feels like the ice man will be paying us a visit by mid Dec.One can only hope.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I get the feeling we'll be on ice before Christmas this year. The clue? Have you seen the HUGE numbers of acorns out there this year??? WOW.

I'm dancin as I type...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Have you noticed the size of the egg sacs in the crappies? Awfully big for this time of year. Early winter and spring coming?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll keep an eye out for that tomorrow chaunc!! I plan on catching a few crappie with Tx Transplant! Still a little early to drill, but we can pretend!

Another clue to the hard winter that's coming is the HUGE numbers of acorns on/under the oak trees around. The last couple seasons have been short around here, but this Winter, LOOK OUT BABY!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Had to scrape the frost off my windshield here in New Castle PA yesterday and this morning.Hope to be on THE BAY early or mid JAN. What is the water temp on Erie right now?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll say 1/03/06 although I hope it's weeks before! I'll just keep fishing the Ohio until then!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am now think late jan. This warm weather just won't go away!


----------

